# Fahrradauktionen



## Adebar (2. Mai 2011)

Heey,

wann sind denn die nächsten Fahrradauktionen von Bahn, Fundbüro, etc. im Raum Nürnberg (bzw. wo kann man das nachlesen)? Wenn es hier keine zeitnahen gibt, gerne auch in einem größerem Gebiet, sollte aber in Bayern liegen. Hintergrund: ich möchte  ein günstiges Stadtrad kaufen.

Liebe Grüße,
Adebar


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Mai 2011)

in erlangen finden regelmäßig versteigerungen von fundfahrrädern statt. diese kann man im voraus auch besichtigen. meines wissens werden am kommenden wochenende wieder welche verteigert. genaueres erfährst du hier: http://www.erlangen.de/de/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-235/92_read-9287/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

